# Poison danger in flea collars



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Firm axes flea collars after 'poison danger' is revealed by Mail on Sunday
Read more: Firm axes flea collars after 'poison danger' is revealed by Mail on Sunday | Mail Online
​


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And as usual, these things were on the market forever until they were deemed a threat to people, not dogs.


----------

